
Portland Police Bureau latest in U.S. to encrypt radio communication - blendo
https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2020/09/despite-push-for-police-accountability-ppb-local-agencies-latest-in-us-to-encrypt-radio-communication.html
======
burfog
It's absurd that they didn't.

Of course it would be nice to get the audio published after the shift ends.
Data can be made public without endangering an ongoing operation.

------
blendo
Original title was too long: “Despite push for police accountability, PPB,
local agencies latest in U.S. to encrypt radio communication”

~~~
salawat
Is there a law enforcement carve out for using encryption over the airwaves?

If not, I smell an opportunity for a regulatory challenge. Likely ineffectual
in the long run, but who knows, maybe other people are on board with resolving
governmental self-referential inconsistencies.

------
floatingatoll
Does the encryption used protect the Portland police from DHS eavesdropping?

